# goat in labor?



## okiegoatmomma

okay so this is not my first time with goats kidding. But this is my first time dealing with this. 

She is kidding for the first time this year and is due any day now.
When I went to check on them she had a long sting of discharge so I brought her inside.
Now she is have a liquid that keeps dripping out it is clearish with a pale yellow tint and is a little bit thinker consistency then urine.(when I clean it up it is a little stringy but more liquidy than stringy)  can anyone help me if you know what this maybe. Thanks.


----------



## goathiker

I can think of two possibilities here. Either the kid is laying on her bladder and with all the loosening of muscles and ligaments, she is losing a bit of pee with each little positioning contraction; or; her water is partially broken. Neither is an emergency. The kids have individual sacks plus a large sack of water around them. This large sack could be leaking a bit.


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Ok well I don't think it is pee I smelled it and it doesn't smell like pee. She is laying down now and has a long string of goo plus a puddle of liquid. I am thinking she may be in early labor.


----------



## kccjer

That looks like "streaming" to me which means she's close to labor


----------



## goathiker

Yep, she's going, good luck to you and her.


----------



## nancy d

Yep, whoohoo!!:fireworks:


----------



## okiegoatmomma

She had a little contraction a second ago. I am so excited she doesn't want me to leave her. She starts cring when I walk away. I am fixin to go check on the rest of my goats we have 7 more due to kid this week. Didn't plan this very well.


----------



## nancy d

Aww, is this her first kidding?


----------



## HoukFarms

Awe good luck !! Happy kidding


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Yes it is. I am so excited she is our first baby that was born here to be having babies. Her momma had triples and she wouldn't take any of them till we got rid of one then she nursed her (little red) and her sister (pepper) till they were like nine months old now there momma is also due to kid and I am guess triples again.


----------



## okiegoatmomma

I have never had a goat this needing during the kidding process not even the one I bought and bottle fed. She freaks out if I leave and won't lay down and relax unless I sit down on the ground first I think tonight is going to be a long night.


----------



## milk and honey

Well, I hope you had nothing planned...good luck! Hope all goes well!


----------



## toth boer goats

Amber goo, Yahoo 

Happy Kidding


----------



## nancy d

Those are wonderful pics of streaming/amber goo!!
It wont be long now.


----------



## NativeNubiansRanch

Good luck hope you have a safe kidding!


----------



## AvyNatFarm

milk and honey said:


> Well, I hope you had nothing planned...good luck! Hope all goes well!


If it's like my goat luck it was your busiest night of the year. Hehe! Yeah for babies and sweet mama! Good luck!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Is there another calm goat she likes that you can leave with her? She probably doesn't like being completely alone.


----------



## TrinityRanch

How is your doe? Anything new? Hope all went well!


----------



## okiegoatmomma

She still hasn't had them had a bunch of contrations but they are weird nothing I have ever noticed in any other of my goats . She will have a contraction when she stands up and if she is standing she does what seems like a contraction or like she could be push but all she does is push out air and more amniotic fluid. It sounds like she is farting out her vag. And she she does it laying down she does like a pushing twice in a row . Almost like dry heaving. By the way this is all random. And what Ib think is strange is I can still feel her ligaments. As I am writing this she is standing and seems to be having a small one every minute.


----------



## goathiker

It's been 5 hours since she started leaking. It might be time to check her cervix to see if she dilating or might have a mal-positioned kid.


----------



## BCG

I agree with goathiker. I'd check her cervix. If she's open go in and check for kids and their position.


----------



## okiegoatmomma

I am a little nervous I have never had to stick my hand inside. Let me wake my hubby up can you tell me what I am checking for


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

If you can get your hand in (it will be tight) there should be two hooves with a nose across the legs. It's difficult to tell what you're feeling, but the hooves will be hard and pointy. If she's closed but acting like she's in labor I would be very concerned.


----------



## Tayet

A tip I always keep in mind for finding the mouth/nose is if you can feel the babies teeth, because then you know what you are touching.


----------



## BCG

Put on a pair of latex gloves and use some lube on the fingers. When you go in 1-3 inches, you should feel an opening. If she's only partly dilated you'll feel a tight hard ring around the opening. This is the cervix. When fully dilated, it will be soft and you will be able to slide your hand past it into the uterus to feel for kids. If positioned correctly, the kid should be right there and you should feel a head with feet under head and a bit further back.


----------



## okiegoatmomma

I can only fit 2 fingers into her cervix I don't want to push to hard I don't want to hurt anything


----------



## goathiker

Okay, she is dilating but isn't there yet. She should steadily dilate now.


----------



## BCG

Yup, she just needs time. Her pushing helps to massage the cervix and promote dilation. I've seen does go 8 hours after starting to stream before delivery. All seems normal.


----------



## NyGoatMom

How is she this morning? And how are you?


----------



## Honeysuckle

Hope everything's alright with your doe and babies.


----------



## kccjer

Any babies yet??


----------



## burtfarms

hope everything is well,you have to post pics when they are born!!:hugs:


----------



## toth boer goats

How are things?


----------



## BCG

My guess....you were up all night delivering kids and now you're sleeping. Can't wait for pics of their cute little faces!


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Well I was up till 4am and that is about the time everything stoped. I was able to fill a bubble when I checked her I was able to get three fingers in pretty easily. I let her out this morning and when I went to go check on her again still nothing no discharge I can still feel the babies kicking so maybe it was just a false alarm. But I can't see her lasting much longer. Fixin to go check on everyone again maybe she will have progress or maybe someone else will. I noticed her mom acting funny. When I went out earlier.


----------



## BCG

Long night! I would guess she'll go today. Good luck!


----------



## nancy d

We're all rootin here for you & Mama.


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Thanks I feel very inpatient.


----------



## toth boer goats

The baby is at the door, if you feel the bubble. Any pushing at all?


----------



## HoukFarms

Any update?


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Nope nothing she is still not having contractions. Went out there and seperated the billy he wouldn't leave the girls alone so maybe with him locked in a pin they can relax and have some babies. At least I hope. Now all the ones that I think will go any minute won't leave his side they are standing right next to his pin. I have never had a buck that wouldn't leave them alone if any of the girls stand still long enough he is trying to mount them.


----------



## toth boer goats

Bucks: when Does are close to kidding, can be 1 month or so prior, they have a discharge in which gives a false signal smell, that the doe is in season, in which, she is not. I am glad you took him out.

I am a bit concerned, if you can feel a bubble, the kid is right there, sometimes if a kid is dead within, the Doe's contractions may stop, if the kid isn't moving. Do you have someone that is goat knowledgeable, that can check her? She may need help.


----------



## BCG

When is her actual due date? If she is due now, I think I'd give her some oxytocin to see if that intensifies any small unnoticed contractions. That is if you have some on hand.


----------



## goatgirl16

Hope everything goes well!


----------



## HoukFarms

toth boer goats said:


> Bucks: when Does are close to kidding, can be 1 month or so prior, they have a discharge in which gives a false signal smell, that the doe is in season, in which, she is not. I am glad you took him out.
> 
> I am a bit concerned, if you can feel a bubble, the kid is right there, sometimes if a kid is dead within, the Doe's contractions may stop, if the kid isn't moving. Do you have someone that is goat knowledgeable, that can check her? She may need help.


Sorry to say but I agree about the dead kids


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Any update?


----------



## okiegoatmomma

The kid(s) are alive I feel them rolling and kicking. Her due date is the 12th. I went to check on her just now and I notice a few contractions and some pink discharge on her tail. And no I don't have anyone other then a vet tomorrow. Also I do have oxytocin. How much would yall reccomend giving


----------



## ksalvagno

If the kids aren't born yet, you don't give any oxytocin. You should really only need the oxytocin if there is no milk or the placenta doesn't detach. And then Oxytocin is only good for about the first 12-18 hours after the birth.


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Ok that is what I thought but I am no sure what to do


----------



## ksalvagno

BCG said:


> When is her actual due date? If she is due now, I think I'd give her some oxytocin to see if that intensifies any small unnoticed contractions. That is if you have some on hand.


If they haven't kidded yet and you need to abort, then you give Lutalyse. Unless there is a true problem and you are sure you have to do it, I wouldn't do it. Once you start the process, there is no turning back if you are wrong. I don't start any abortion process unless I get the vet involved. If there ends up being nothing wrong, you don't want to abort healthy kids too early.


----------



## ksalvagno

Can you get a picture of the bubble?


----------



## BCG

If you think she's ready and having contractions, but nothing is happening, I'd give her 2cc of oxytocin. It will help with dilation and milk.

It just doesn't sound right. Her streaming and now pink goo, partially dilated and nothing happening. Hmm....


----------



## BCG

ksalvagno said:


> If they haven't kidded yet and you need to abort, then you give Lutalyse. Unless there is a true problem and you are sure you have to do it, I wouldn't do it. Once you start the process, there is no turning back if you are wrong. I don't start any abortion process unless I get the vet involved. If there ends up being nothing wrong, you don't want to abort healthy kids too early.


I agree. That's why due date and contractions are important details. If she's due and contracting but nothing is happening, the oxytocin will help things along. It will not cause abortion in the case that she's not ready.


----------



## nancy d

The pink on her tail; is this blood?
If so this is not good.
I'd hold off on the oxytocin till your vet gets there.


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Well I am not worried about the blood I figure it is just her bloody show contractions are coming more often


----------



## packhillboers

If you have some tums for calcium and some molasses, crush several tums and mix it with molasses and see if she will eat that. Or give the CMPK calcium supplement. I think her contractions are not strong enough and she may need calcium. It will sometimes help make stronger contractions if you are not ready to give the oxytocin at this time. We had a doe like this. She took a long time to get opened up last year, I think mostly because two babies were trying to get out at the same time and she needed to reposition them I guess and kept walking around arching her back. She is not in any discomfort? I would feed her that molasses candy and give her warm water with molasses in it.


----------



## BCG

Looks like majority of you only use oxytocin for milk let down and afterbirth issues. Curious as to why. 

In our experience....

The drug intensifies contractions and is very useful in "moving things along". We use it any time we have a situation where normal delivery has come to a halt. Usually lambs and/or kids are in bad position and labor cannot proceed. Dilation slows or stops when there's no head pushing and massaging the cervix. The oxytocin aids in disturbance softening the cervix to allow you to get in there and reposition the babies.

We lost way too many lambs in earlier years by waiting for nature to do its thing. Since implementing the use of oxytocin, we have only lost 1 lamb and 0 kids due to delivery complications. We have over 200 head of sheep and Boers.


----------



## NyGoatMom

^^ Just curious BCG, but does using that perpetuate more does that end up needing a "push" with the drug? Not being smart at all...just curious as to effects of using it over time. I mean,say you had even just 20 of your 200 that tended to need it every year...don't you want to cull out those type of does, rather than possibly breed more? Or do you keep track of who needs it each year?


----------



## goathiker

Because Oxytocin, used when the cervix is not fully open, can cause severe contractions that will rupture the uterus or force the kids through a not fully open cervix, tearing it. Lute should be used to dilate the cervix before contractions are increased in intensity with hormone therapy.


----------



## BCG

No offense taken 

We have kept track...I'm a real note taker. LOL. We uses it on 5 ewes last year, 8 the year before. Worst year was 12. There has only been 2 ewes that have needed it more than once, each of them twice and they were both carrying triplets that were all jumbled up and could not present correctly. We did cull one and the other died from unrelated issues.

87% of the ewes we've uses it on have had ill positioned lambs. The others were very large babies and the ewes contractions were not strong enough to get the job done.

Only needed it twice with the goats, both cases were triplets in poor presentation.

We really don't use it that often in the overall scheme of things.


----------



## okiegoatmomma

I think little red is in labor now. Eeekk


----------



## NyGoatMom

It's good you keep track.Thanks for clarifying what all you use it for and how/when. I have only seen 2 kiddings so far, both last spring. Everything went pretty smooth, so I am praying I have easy deliveries this year too... ray:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yay!! Rooting for her :stars:


----------



## BCG

goathiker said:


> Because Oxytocin, used when the cervix is not fully open, can cause severe contractions that will rupture the uterus or force the kids through a not fully open cervix, tearing it. Lute should be used to dilate the cervix before contractions are increased in intensity with hormone therapy.


Well that makes since.

Our vet turned us onto oxytocin several years ago and believed the contractions aided in dilation, as does massaging the cervix. We always have lute on hand as well, so I'll just add that to the program.

Thanks for the info. We've never had a problem, but I'm all for preventing any possible issues!


----------



## HoosierShadow

okiegoatmomma said:


> I think little red is in labor now. Eeekk
> 
> View attachment 49266


Yep! How exciting!!


----------



## okiegoatmomma

I have a question how and where do yall give the shot of oxytocin at?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Yes she definitely is, looks like the kid is presenting.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Yes she is ready! Babies are comin'!


----------



## BCG

okiegoatmomma said:


> I have a question how and where do yall give the shot of oxytocin at?


IM. I give it at the base of the neck where it runs into the shoulder to the side of the spine. Does that make sense?


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Bubble popped curbing a push then she quit pushing I feel goofs and a head and another bubble what would yall do


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Quit entirely or just resting? You don't want them to stay in the birth canal forever but she might just be getting her strength up for the real work.


----------



## TrinityRanch

That sounds like the first bubble was her water and this next bubble is the kid's individual sac. If she is still pushing, I would let her do it on her own. If she is too tired to push, I would gently take hold of the two hooves and pull VERY gently WHILE she contracts. Pull out and down towards her udder area.


----------



## goathiker

She should rest for a couple minutes and then start up again. If she has two coming at once you may need to push one back. The one who's bubble has popped needs to come out first.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Any progress? Stalking this thread now lol.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, me too...


----------



## erica4481

Me 3....hehe


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Not very good news our hands our to big to fit inside her. The baby is dead with an arm hanging out and we can get to the vet till tomorrow


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

They don't do emergency calls? You might lose mom by tomorrow too.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

If part of the baby is hanging out I would be pulling and trying to get it out. Lute and oxytocin could help but I don't know dosages.


----------



## okiegoatmomma

No can't get a hold of anyone on the emergency numbers. And we did pull but we don't want to hurt her.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Found the dosage; 2 cc of Lute will dilate if she's starting to close and 1 to 1.5 cc of Oxytocin will stimulate contractions both IM. If the baby is dead labor may have stopped, you need to do anything you can to get it out of her. In addition to saving your doe there may still be live babies stuck in there. Good luck.


----------



## kccjer

Just got back here. ...how is everything this morning???


----------



## HoosierShadow

Oh no, I am sorry. We have large breed does, so I have never had experience with smaller breeds that I can't get into.

I know with our big does, I'd pull and pull, especially if kid is indeed dead, then your not going to hurt it, but need to get that baby out. You can tie a rope to the leg to pull as well.


----------



## scubacoz

I am new here and have been reading all of the posts. I am a Labor and Delivery nurse and Assume that goat birthing is similar to baby birthing. Oxytocin will make them contract and it sounds like that us what you need. But you definitely need to get that kid out. She could have another one in there. you don't want to loose that one too and the mom. So I would pull as hard as I can!


----------



## toth boer goats

How are things?

Sorry I wasn't available last night. 

Help dilation manually by using 2 clean fingers, go in slightly on the inner edge in the vulva lip and gently pull outward with your fingers inside, then go all the way around her vulva area inside slightly, keep doing this, go around and around, it will help dilate her more.


----------



## MsScamp

BCG said:


> Looks like majority of you only use oxytocin for milk let down and afterbirth issues. Curious as to why.
> 
> In our experience....
> 
> The drug intensifies contractions and is very useful in "moving things along". We use it any time we have a situation where normal delivery has come to a halt. Usually lambs and/or kids are in bad position and labor cannot proceed. Dilation slows or stops when there's no head pushing and massaging the cervix. The oxytocin aids in disturbance softening the cervix to allow you to get in there and reposition the babies.


It can also cause prolapse due the intensified contractions.


----------



## okiegoatmomma

This morning went to the vet he tried but couldnr get them out. Had a c section both were born alive! 1 boy 1 girl solid red


----------



## milk and honey

I'm sorry for your difficulties...I had one a couple of years ago that I just HAD to get the kid out of...he was dead and a bad presentation and we just couldn't lift mom to get her to a vet...I had my husband hold on to the front of the goat and I just had to pull...
These things just are facts of life with animals... But it's not very nice


----------



## MylieD

I have been silently following this thread. I am so happy the both babies are okay! I hope the mom is doing ok. Congrats on your two new babies!


----------



## Tayet

I'm so happy they are OK! I've been kinda stalking this thread 
How is mama goat? And I'd love to see pictures of the babies


----------



## nancy d

Oh wow a c section & two live kids so glad you got hold of vet!!


----------



## BCG

okiegoatmomma said:


> This morning went to the vet he tried but couldnr get them out. Had a c section both were born alive! 1 boy 1 girl solid red


That's awesome! So glad they were vital! How's mama doing?


----------



## nchen7

oh WOW! been silently stalking this thread, and so glad they are alive!!!! how's mama doing?


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awwww thank goodness you got her in and babies were alive!! How are they holding up? You MUST share pictures of them!!
I hope and pray that mama is doing well, and will recovery quickly from having the C-section.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Yay!!


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Momma is doing great also. A little out of it still but she is trying to relax doesn't want much to do with the babies. So I am bottle feeding them and will try her when her milk comes in .


----------



## sweetgoats

Congratulations on the two beautiful babies. Praise the lord they are ok and mom is doing well.

No mom is not going to want them at least for a bit. She will be sore. I give my goats Arnica Montana. It is great for muscle soreness and bruising. She is going to be sore for sure. It is greaat to have around.

PLEASE keep us posted on all three of them. :applaud:


----------



## nancy d

Ahh what adorable babies, the human ones too.


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Thank you I will definitely keep yall updated.


----------



## sweetgoats

okiegoatmomma said:


> Thank you I will definitely keep yall updated.


 :thumbup:


----------



## erica4481

That's great. Sorry you had trouble but glad everyone's ok. Those are some pretty babies


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww they are all precious! human and 4 legged! Definitely keep us updated!


----------



## toth boer goats

A big congrats. 

Good job in getting her and the babies help. Glad all are doing OK.

Have they gotten colostrum?


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Not yet we bought some but I am still hoping her milk lets down or one of our other goats go into labor so I can still a little bit for them.


----------



## kccjer

First off. Yippee!!!! Fantastic news! Second.. they need colostrum now. Go ahead and give what you bought and if you can get some from mama or another in the next 12 hours....give that too.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree, they have a small window to get colostrum or it does no good.

Get them colostrum now, before it is to late, they need the antibodies, it must not wait. 

Momma may surprise you, try to milk some into a syringe and feed it to the kids, the more you milk her, massage and even try to get her kids to nurse will help stimulate milk letdown. I know she is sore but if you can feed her colostrum to her kids the kids will do good. Still feed the colostrum powder as well, if momma doesn't have enough.

Remember within 12 hours of colostrum is best, at 24 hours, it has a little but is getting less and less.
After this time, regular milk, not colostrum is best to feed them.


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats on live kids! I hope mom recoups just fine for you.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Glad all is working out well  Congrats on your success!


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Congrats on the healthy babies! Did they say why she couldn't get them out? Was one just so big, or was it something with her body structure?


----------



## MsScamp

okiegoatmomma said:


> Not yet we bought some but I am still hoping her milk lets down or one of our other goats go into labor so I can still a little bit for them.


I, too, have been stalking this thread. Do not wait on the colostrum - those babies need it now! They only have a 24 hour window in which they can absorb the antibodies in it, and that window closes with each passing hour. Get it into them NOW!


----------



## okiegoatmomma

For everyone worried about the colostrum I had already gave them a bottle of the powder colostrum before I wrote that. I know how important it is. I was meaning that I haven't given mommas colostrum.


----------



## kccjer

Ok. That makes way more sense. Lol.


----------



## okiegoatmomma

And there were multiple reasons the baby girl was really big plus her head was bent and twisted around. She was a little small so no one could get there hand in a move around or grab a hold of anything. She put everything she had into those babies she is in really poor condition now. (Her body) no matter how much she ate her body gave it to the babies well the girl the little boy is small but everyone is doing great right now.


----------



## okiegoatmomma

In the photo below the little boy (freckles is in the front and Pippi is the sister in the back








In the picture below the boy is the one spread out they are both doing great


----------



## ksalvagno

That really is amazing they were still alive. Glad they are doing well.


----------



## luvmywaggintails

Congratulations on the beautiful babies! So happy to hear you were able to get momma to the vet in time.... praying for her recovery now. Please keep everyone posted.


----------



## PantoneH

BCG said:


> Looks like majority of you only use oxytocin for milk let down and afterbirth issues. Curious as to why.
> 
> In our experience....
> 
> The drug intensifies contractions and is very useful in "moving things along". We use it any time we have a situation where normal delivery has come to a halt. Usually lambs and/or kids are in bad position and labor cannot proceed. Dilation slows or stops when there's no head pushing and massaging the cervix. The oxytocin aids in disturbance softening the cervix to allow you to get in there and reposition the babies.
> 
> We lost way too many lambs in earlier years by waiting for nature to do its thing. Since implementing the use of oxytocin, we have only lost 1 lamb and 0 kids due to delivery complications. We have over 200 head of sheep and Boers.


i dont know much about goats, but I do know quite a bit about alpacas. Wendi is right it can be used both ways. I have friends that breed paccas, and some times do have problems and have to go in to see if theyre dilated etc, and also some that have trouble passing afterbirth and milk coming in. Ive seen denise give one of hers the Oxytocin to help with contractions it helps move things along quite a bit. Kind of like what us humans get when our labor isn't moving along. Pitocin (???) can't remember the name. made labor for me pretty quick and painful, but yes,Oxytocin is used both ways. It helps tremendously.


----------



## kccjer

Pretty babies!!


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Thought I would show yall a picture of his spots


----------



## LindFamilyFarm

Beautiful babies... congrats.


----------



## ksalvagno

Looks like he has a few. Cute!


----------



## MsScamp

okiegoatmomma said:


> For everyone worried about the colostrum I had already gave them a bottle of the powder colostrum before I wrote that. I know how important it is. I was meaning that I haven't given mommas colostrum.


:thumbup: My apologies for not adding good job on getting her to the vet and congratulations on 2 very adorable new kids! :dance: :dance: I hope Mom makes a full recovery, too!


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Thank you everyone. I am very proud if these babies. I have a question the boy has pooped already they have both pee'd but the girl keeps acting like she needs to but she isn't pooping I rubbed her butt with a warm wash cloth but she still isn't going.


----------



## scubacoz

okiegoatmomma said:


> This morning went to the vet he tried but couldnr get them out. Had a c section both were born alive! 1 boy 1 girl solid red


That is good news!


----------



## scubacoz

okiegoatmomma said:


> In the photo below the little boy (freckles is in the front and Pippi is the sister in the back In the picture below the boy is the one spread out they are both doing great


They are absolutely adorable! Congrats!


----------



## HoukFarms

Are those a boer goats  they are gorgeous


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Yep they are Boer goat what is strange is momma is a light red traditional and daddy is a darker red traditional and both babies came out all dark red with some dark spots. My guess is that because the mommas dad was solid red maybe they just got their grandpa's coloring.


----------



## HoukFarms

I would love love to have a red boer baby !!!!!


----------



## goatgirl16

Congrats so glad everything worked out they are beautiful! How's momma doing?


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Momma: She is doing pretty good just hanging out in my laundry room. I don't want to put her outside yet. Milk is coming in got a little out last night and was able to give that to the babies.

Babies: 

Pippi:finally pooped I fed her stimulated her and she didn't go. I started make an enema, when I turned around she had gone!!! Yay for poop!! Lol she is having a harder time eating then her brother she can't seem to figure out how to work her tongue! Lol when she starts eating it is in the right place then it starts to drift around hangs out the side of her mouth. So she gets off the bottle gets mad (seems like she is yelling at her tongue) then gets right back on. 

Freckles:is doing awesome the vet thought we were going to have to watch him close since he is the runt. And had problems breathing, and temp after being born He is proving him wrong. His is pooping, peeing and eating, temp is starting up (in a good range), he is standing (a little). I am so glad! 

Btw has anyone else had a goat have a c-section how long does it take for the babies to start walking? These babies seem so wiggly they can stand for a little bit but all the rest of my babies were always up and trying quick. Except one it took a few days for her shoulders to strengthen they kept popping out of place.


----------



## nchen7

awwww!!!! glad everyone is doing well. hoping for a full recovery for momma. those babies are CUTE!

you should give some bose for the babies if they haven't gotten any yet...


----------



## goatgirl16

That's great news I am glad she is doing well hope the babies start walking soon !!


----------



## okiegoatmomma

I gave them some as soon as we got home yesterday.


----------



## nchen7

ah, it may take a bit to work. i'm sure they'll be bounding around soon. they're just soo darn cute!


----------



## ksalvagno

With BoSe it should only take about a day to work. I have had 2 C Sections done and kids were up and walking right away. But the C Sections were done within 4 hours or so after hard labor started.


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Well hopfully they will be up and walking today I think maybe labor just wore everyone out. What is strange she never went into true hard labor she was just mildly pushing never a true hard push unless someones hand was up inside checking things out.

On another note today is most of my goats due date. I have a list of all there signs.

Pepper(little reds sister) she had discharge yesterday but ligs are still there but her sister didn't lose hers till she was pushing. Vulva is puffy.









Domino (little reds momma) had discharge yesterday and today and I can't get a good feel but ligs feel almost gone or gone. Still eating but last labor she wouldn't focus on pushing because she was eating lol. Vuvla is very elastic
looking very saggy and flappy. Lol

Sister: she isn't interested in eating is very stand offish keep wondering away from the herd. Isn't interested in eating to much. Can't get close enough to her to feel ligs. But she is sunken in back there. Her vulva is puffy and a little linker then normal.

Star: udders are tight. She is keeping her tail down so I can't see what is going on but when I did get a little quick peek she had discharge.

Blue: udders are tight. Ligs look sunken. She is another I can't really get close to.

Peaches: udders are tight. Ligs are still very prominent.


----------



## kccjer

Sounds like you are going to be very busy the next couple days!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Happy kidding


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Wow!! Babies are beautiful 

Hope momma starts feeling better. And you are going to be busy with that list of mommas due to kid
Good luck and hope all goes well


----------



## nchen7

doesn't seem like you'll be going anywhere for the next few days! happy kidding! hope the rest of them go nice and smoothly for you.


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy Kidding


----------



## HoukFarms

toth boer goats said:


> Happy Kidding


Ditto


----------



## packhillboers

Oh wow.. you will be so busy! Get some rest now


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Well I don't know if I will be getting much sleep tonight I was able to get ahold of star and her ligaments are nearly gone.


----------



## NyGoatMom

How is she now?


----------



## okiegoatmomma

U checked on her about 1 1/2 hrs ago and she had goo on her udders after I get my human babies to sleep (there is way to much excitment in our house right now)


----------



## okiegoatmomma

I am going to check on her after they fall asleep.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

If she was streaming I would go back and check sooner.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Any news?


----------



## okiegoatmomma

No new babies yet but I do have a goat that has a greenish yellowish discharge anyone know if this color is normal or what it means this is a picture of it.


----------



## erica4481

One of mine had discharge that color that worried me but it was nothing and the baby arrived a few hours later


----------



## goatgirl16

Mine had that for few days before kidding good luck


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Ok thank yall I was a little worried I haven't ever seen that color of discharge. And that is little reds sister so since we had so many problems with little red I am terrifed that we are going to have one of those years with problems.


----------



## toth boer goats

Discharge color normal


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Btw the little girl is up and runnin g through my house. The little boy he can stand and walk kinda but he has a hard time keeping his back legs under him.


----------



## fezz09

I don't know how weak his joints are but I had a lamb with weak joints, I used a toilet paper roll and cut it up the side and then used the vet wrap to keep it in place. It really helped her to walk until her joints strengthened a bit! Good luck. Glad to hear their doing well!!


----------



## okiegoatmomma

How long do yall think it maybe before she has babies. Her ligs are gone . Do you think I should stay up with her?


----------



## NyGoatMom

She looks close to my inexperienced eye...I would keep checking,especially if it is cold where you are


----------



## HoukFarms

She looks ready I would stay up with her personally  Happy Kidding !!


----------



## okiegoatmomma

It is like 25 degrees outside tonight. I have been checking on her like every hour for the past 2 days. I hope it is tonight. I am tired. Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sooo...she knows the does code,eh?  Good luck!


----------



## BCG

Looks ready to me.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Any babies?


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Lol nope not yet. They are driving me crazy.


----------



## NyGoatMom

:hair: :hair: I thought for sure by now!!!


----------



## goatgirl16

The wait is the worst! My doe looked like that for a week before she kidded


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Last night I went outside at 3am and I had one (blue) having contractions every 3 mins. So I stayed well after about 20 mins she stopped and then another one (sister) started having them every 1-3 mins for about 20 mins then stopped. So frusterating.b then this morning same thing sister, blue and now domino were having contrastion. Hoping for today. All I can think about is goat babies. I had dreams that all of them started having there babies at the same time. I bet that is what will happen.


----------



## kccjer

:GAAH: They will drive you nuts!! I was so excited to see you had posted...thought you actually HAD some babies by now. LOL


----------



## goatgirl16

Oh I hope today is the day for you also!!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Having contractions that close and not producing anything would have me worried.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am concerned too.
Any pushing? Do you see and bubble at the vulva.
Discharge?
Wash up and put on a rubber glove, check to see if she is open and if you feel a kid or bubble at the door. 
If she is closed or not very opened, she may have some time to go.


----------



## HoukFarms

toth boer goats said:


> I am concerned too.
> Any pushing? Do you see and bubble at the vulva.
> Discharge?
> Wash up and put on a rubber glove, check to see if she is open and if you feel a kid or bubble at the door.
> If she is closed or not very opened, she may have some time to go.


Agree


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Well I was able to get ahold of one. Star and her cervix is about 2 fingers. She is the only one small enough that I feel comfortable doing a inside check with out me getting hurt. I have a question one of the nannies started biting she had been biting her sides but now she is biting other goats. I never seen her bite anyone not even last time she delivered is this another sign of labor. My thoughts are contractions (pain) and she is just acting like that cause she is uncomfortable.


----------



## toth boer goats

Some Does want to be left alone knowing they are carrying babies. If she is biting you, nip it in the bud, pull her ear or squirt her with water. Bad habit to get started.

2 fingers she is open so, she is getting closer, keep a close eye on her. Is she acting as if she was in duress or trying to push without progress? If not, she isn't quite ready yet. If she is, she needs help.
Also look at her from behind, is she still up on her sides? If so, it will be a little longer. You will notice all of a sudden, her sides drop.


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Oh no dominio wouldn't bite me. She is very sweet with people. She is always very careful not to push or hurt my girls (ages 3 and 1) She is the dominant doe though. So I think she is maybe getting sassy with the other animals she even bit at the cat. But she is loving to me. She. Is normally more stand offish of me and my husband but today I was able to pet her with out her getting up and walking away. And no star isn't pushing this is star 
The picture with the blue box car behind her was yesterday evening


----------



## NyGoatMom

Does will drive you completely nuts.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am glad she doesn't bite you or your kids, if she is biting at the other goats it is normal, she wants them to stay away from her babies she is carrying, she will be a very protective momma. 

Her udder is getting tighter I see, she is sunk in around her tailhead and loose.

She seems to be calm and eating so, I just think she isn't quite ready yet.
Watch her closely and the Doe next to her, she as well is looking tighter in the udder and getting loose back there. See the dimpling around her tail. :wink:

If you see a amber clear tube like discharge, she is really close.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

My does will munch hay in between contractions, so I don't use that as a way to tell how close they are


----------



## toth boer goats

zebradreams07 said:


> My does will munch hay in between contractions, so I don't use that as a way to tell how close they are


The calmness of eating indicates at that moment, she isn't in labor. It is the contrations every 3 minutes that was stated earlier, that concerned me. But, a goat won't eat at the very moment of labor. ;-)


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

I beg to differ.


----------



## okiegoatmomma

I have had 1 goat that ate while pushing. So they not eating while in labor maybe for some but not for all I don't use that as tale tale sign of labor either now most of my goat do not eat during labor but my girl domino she does. We had to take the feed away so she would focus on pushing the babies out lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

okiegoatmomma said:


> We had to take the feed away so she would focus on pushing the babies out lol


:slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats

That is why, there is no rule of thumb with Doe's kidding and driving us batty.

I have never seen that ever with my goats. Mine go off feed totally. Doe's code of honor, LOL


----------



## HoukFarms

Any update?


----------



## toth boer goats

Any news?


----------



## BCG

Food is definitely a huge distraction for my girls. Had one last month in full labor, 1st water sack out, laying down pushing. The other girls were getting in the way, so I threw some feed for them. The doe in labor gets up, RUNS to the feeder and pigs out for like 10 minutes. Then she decided it was time, plopped down and pushed out her kids! LOL...all I could think was "what a pig"!


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Well today a little before 5am blue went into labor!! Didn't expect it from her quite yet. But noticed a lot of stretching last night and her tail head was up higher then normal. The boy patches was a little big had to help a little but she did great and the girl just pretty much fell out. Lol so with out further delay here they are! 
Welcome to the world patches and gigi


----------



## goatgirl16

They are so cute and patches looks a little big! I just love them!


----------



## kccjer

Awww....Congratulations!!  super sweet looking...


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Yea patches is a little big I need to get them on the scale cause he is heavy! I will take the scale out later she is being pretty protective. And I don't want to stress her. He feels like he is a good 2 lbs heavier then is sister.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Adorable....congrats!


----------



## okiegoatmomma

I have another question for anyone who knows the answer. 
Blue delivered after these two babies a empty sac full of amniotic fluid and then anfter that she delivered 2 placetas. What is the empty sac called and is it normal for two placetas? I have only ever seen them have one.


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Sister delivered 2 new babies one girl her name is clover and one boy his name is Junior


----------



## okiegoatmomma

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MylieD

So many beautiful babies! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats

:thumb::dance: A big congrats, they are adorable.

First colostrum given and iodine on cords?


----------



## okiegoatmomma

The newest boy is still trying to get his legs under him but yes on the colostrum for everyone else and I am looking for our iodine I can't find it may have to run and go get some.


----------



## goatgirl16

Wow they are all so beautiful! Congrats


----------



## adriHart

as far as the clear sack and the placenta, mine do the same thing. I'm not sure why but it seems normal so far and mine are all Nigerians or mixes, not boers. the full sac is always the one that comes last, after all babies, then the placenta very last..


----------



## critergiter09

okiegoatmomma said:


> Momma: She is doing pretty good just hanging out in my laundry room. I don't want to put her outside yet. Milk is coming in got a little out last night and was able to give that to the babies.
> 
> Babies:
> 
> Pippi:finally pooped I fed her stimulated her and she didn't go. I started make an enema, when I turned around she had gone!!! Yay for poop!! Lol she is having a harder time eating then her brother she can't seem to figure out how to work her tongue! Lol when she starts eating it is in the right place then it starts to drift around hangs out the side of her mouth. So she gets off the bottle gets mad (seems like she is yelling at her tongue) then gets right back on.
> 
> Freckles:is doing awesome the vet thought we were going to have to watch him close since he is the runt. And had problems breathing, and temp after being born He is proving him wrong. His is pooping, peeing and eating, temp is starting up (in a good range), he is standing (a little). I am so glad!
> 
> Btw has anyone else had a goat have a c-section how long does it take for the babies to start walking? These babies seem so wiggly they can stand for a little bit but all the rest of my babies were always up and trying quick. Except one it took a few days for her shoulders to strengthen they kept popping out of place.


We had our first c section in feb of this year. Twin doelings. They were standing just a few hours after they were delivered. Our vet also gave momma a shot to let her milk down. Momma took right to the babies after waking up from the surgery.














But one baby did not take to momma. She would not nurse from the mom. Each time we tried helping her find a teat she would turn right around and come back to us trying to nurse so we happily bottle fed her. Mom and babies stayed in the house for 2 weeks, then mom and one baby went to the barn but the bottle baby stayed in the house. We would take her everyday to see her mom and sister and after she was weaned she went to the barn. She is very close with both momma and sister and even snuggles with her grandmother goat from time to time.


----------



## okiegoatmomma

I am pretty sure she wasn't ready for the babies to come yet she got oxytocin but her milk never came in it took the boy 4 days to walk but he would be concedered a preemie


----------



## critergiter09

Both of the c section babies from feb. Did not have teeth erupt, I suspect they were premature. I am so gald that all of your babies are doing well and they are so cute!!


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Peaches had two little bucklings aren't they cute.


----------



## kccjer

wow! Babies everywhere!! Congrats on so many happy births!!


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Thank you.


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Still have three more nannies due to kid


----------



## okiegoatmomma

This girl is driving me nuts she has looked like this for 4 days no ligs was dilated to about 2 fingers 2 days ago and her udders look like they are going to explode but to contractions she started stretching today and has more discharge today.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Congrats! Looks like there will be more today


----------



## goatgirl16

Wow you have been busy busy! They are adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute, congrats


----------



## okiegoatmomma

So I have had a very busy day. 3 sets of twins 2 of which are boys and 4 little girls!! Pepper wants nothing to do with her girls but star is cleaning and nursing them. So star thinks she has 4 baby girls. She has plenty of milk and 4 working nipples. But here are the pictures of all my hard work today!  
Stars baby girls and star








Peppers baby girls


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow! What a great day Congrats!!


----------



## okiegoatmomma




----------



## LuvMyNigies

Aww! Your kids are so cute!


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute! Congrats!


----------



## kccjer

Congratulations! !


----------



## okiegoatmomma

Thank you all i am very proud! My girls have done awesome this year, and learning I have a nannies that will take any babies. That makes me happy one thing I know is star isn't going anyway when you find a momma like that you can't let her go


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

I would try to get them switched over to Pepper if you can - Star might have enough milk now, but keeping up with four as they grow could be hard for her.


----------



## okiegoatmomma

We are going to sell two. Pepper wants nothing to do with them she popped them out and didn't even look back. Didn't even clean the babies. If I wasn't there they would have died.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Sounds like maybe she should be the one to go!


----------



## okiegoatmomma

I don't ever sell them after their first kidding


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Even if they're duds as mothers? There's a good chance you'll end up with dead babies.


----------



## ksalvagno

I've seen plenty of bad first time moms be great after that. I always give them a second chance.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Maybe, but I would be keeping a close eye on them and definitely sell the second time. Especially if she's completely refusing them, not just confused.


----------



## okiegoatmomma

I watch all of my goat carefully never miss a kidding I know when about they are due and check them all the time. I mean today I was outside every 10-15mins. Pepper was a bottle fed baby so when before she went into labor she kept calling didn't want me to leave her side. And if during the next kidding she does the same thing she will be gone. But if I got rid of every first time momma that doesn't do everything right then I wouldn't have some if the really good moms I have now


----------



## LindFamilyFarm

It may be too late now... But

I had two Boer does that were due the same day. Mother (B001) and daughter (B002). Daughter (B002) had her baby first and her mother (B001) immediately started cleaning the baby, B002 was willing to stand back and do nothing, infact B001 was not really letting her. So I seperated them, B002 was a little slow but she started cleaning the babies and ended up being a great mother.


----------



## okiegoatmomma

She is still in the pin with with her kids and they do go up to her and try to eat but she wants nothing to do with them.


----------



## PantoneH

I would tie her or have someone hold her and try to get them to nurse. I had to do that with an ewe I had. Til she kicked the stew out of me and sold her the next day. I don't blame her but wasn't going through that again. Really big pain. Plus she was wild anyway.


----------



## nchen7

ADORABLE!!!  you've been busy today!!


----------



## goatgirl16

They look great!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Keep up the good work.


----------



## packhillboers

So cute. First time mammas need to be kept alone with their babies in lock down and with some help from us if they are not wanting to take care of the babies. Don't give up on Pepper just yet. If she was a bottle baby, it may or may not have contributed. But one thing for sure is.. I would make sure that all the first time mammas get that time to bond with babies. Pepper may have been too young, or there is also a chance that she had a low calcium issue and kinda blanked out mentally. Low calcium or (Milk Fever) will often take the initiative out of a Doe to want anything to do with their babies. I would separate her alone with just her babies and also hold her and make her nurse them. Hopefully it isnt too late since she didnt clean them off herself.


----------



## burtfarms

congratulations!! they are adorablewe had our 2nd goat baby almost 2 months ago. we are new to this, I must say I love having goats it is so much fun:fireworks:


----------

